

How to deal with Information Overload - cjoh
http://infovegan.com/2010/06/30/dealing-with-information-overload/

======
jseliger
This is good advice: "Practice attention fitness," especially if the kinds of
brain changes that Nicholas Carr discusses in "The Shallows" are real—which
they might not be: [http://jseliger.com/2010/06/28/the-shallows-what-the-
interne...](http://jseliger.com/2010/06/28/the-shallows-what-the-internet-is-
doing-to-our-brains-nicholar-carr/) .

------
pook
There are Chrome extensions to limit your tab usage:

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/kokmfemecmlekdnj...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/kokmfemecmlekdnjllgobeplngdfifie?hl=en)

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/nddlgphciklkobcj...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/nddlgphciklkobcjbfdabhehldgbkicm?hl=en)

~~~
cjoh
awesome. Thanks so much.

------
ethan
tl;dr

~~~
thebigshane
Seeing as how the article really wasn't that long, I think maybe ethan was
pointing out that the best way to avoid information overload is to not read
every post about information overload. Of course I could be giving him way
more credit...

